# Will A RBP have a large belly before



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

One of my P's has a massive tummy and I was thinking its probably just that she hogged all the food but I was just curious.


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

They are just probley full. By your signature you say there only 4-5". Reds sexually mature at about 6".


----------



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

THX a lot.


----------

